

Ask HN: Feedback please - My Stuff Online - Kilimanjaro

Hey guys, I have this idea I want to spend the rest of my life working on, it may be life changer or a total failure that's why I want to ask for early feedback before committing to it. Here is the deal:<p>My stuff online, that's it.<p>I want to have all my stuff online, from a blog, to pics, music, video, books, games, contacts, notes, apps, all kinds of files and data, including real time communication via chat and video calls (in the near future)<p>Plus daily finances, spreadsheets, docs, to do lists, calendar, email, bookmarks, repos, everything that I can save online for easy access from every web enabled 
device I have. All my stuff online.<p>I know it is way too ambitious but that is really what I need for myself and I believe a thousand people can benefit from this too. Just a thousand, not one more.<p>I don't want to get rich from it, just to live by it and for it. So charging $9 a month to a thousand people can keep this project going on forever, giving personalized 
customer service and a very private place for a few lucky people to come with me in this crazy adventure.<p>Here is the link:<p>http://my-stuff-online.appspot.com/<p>What do you think?<p>* Right now it only works on Safari and Chrome in OSX and iOS. Will work on Firefox, Opera and IE10 if enough feedback.
======
alexzender
The idea is great, everything moves online nowadays. It looks very similar to
Facebook and their applications.

A couple of notes:

\- for some of the apps, native apps will provide greater experience,
especially on mobile devices. Browser is very portable though

\- I would recommend to make it like an open platform where 3rd party
developers may contribute - so that your model could scale. At the same time -
you need to do marketing homework first in order to get visitors on board and
then become attractive to those 3rd parties. You will become infrastructure
provider in this case and this is slightly another kind of business.

\- Don't do many things at once. Focus on typical and most frequent workflows
so that you can do less but at better quality

\- You will hold lots of personal data, think about how to ensure clients that
they are safe, there are back-ups and there is no vendor lock-in.

~~~
Kilimanjaro
All points are valid advice. Thanks for your feedback.

In the long run it may become a platform but I would like it to be small and
private, so users don't feel like they are the product.

Privacy and security are paramount and won't be traded for anything. Total
encryption could be a feature. Backups and data portability from the get go.

The whole idea is to make a thousand people happy without compromising their
trust in the service.

If I decide to go on I'll start building a framework to make modules plug and
play, then dedicate time to each, one by one.

------
Kilimanjaro
Clickable link:

<http://my-stuff-online.appspot.com/>

------
olsn
i like it! but isn't google doing something like that? google docs, picasa,
books, youtube, ect...

and you are right: sounds very (very :D) ambitious to build something of good
quality and reliability - even for thousand people you probably would need
more developers&funding

~~~
Kilimanjaro
> isn't google doing something like that?

Exactly, if this can be compared to Google (without ads or search) then we're
on the right path.

> you probably would need more developers&funding

Funding is always welcome, but I can build it all on my own given enough
interest.

------
snambi
is this just a mockup?

~~~
Kilimanjaro
Yep, just a mockup, nothing works, it would take me months to have it all
working.

